# Durkee Brand hoops for Brother PR650



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried one of these? Does the PR-650 recognize the hoop without any problems? Do they work just as well as the Brother hoops?

The 6x6 size would be real nice if it worked properly.

Here is a link to the product.

Brother PR1000 PR600 PR620 PR650 /Baby Lock EMP6 BMP8/9 ENT10 Professional Series Embroidery Machine Hoops - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## catdog (Nov 26, 2010)

yes but the size is the hoop size, not the stitching area. you may only be able to stitch a 4 inch area


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, that's a good point. They do have a variety of sizes though.

My main question is do they work OK with the machine? Does the machine recognize the hoops or do you get the change hoop size error? If they do work the same as the Brother hoops there might be some helpful sizes to add.

Has anyone ever used these?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

On a PR-650, unless you have to move the arms out, it will only recognize the 3 sizes that are programmed into the machine. Now if you had the frame that would extend all the way out to where the outer frame position is, then you would be able to utilize the actual size of the frame. Fast frames stretches the arms all the way out, that way you can use whatever frame you want and the machine "thinks" you have a large frame in.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

That makes sense. I wonder if that is what this company does?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

You can always measure the width of your largest frame (the arms) and then find out if the Durkee hoops match that. Then if you used a wide armed frame that the actual stitch area is smaller, you would have to do traces to insure you don't hit the frame, just like on commercial machines.


----------



## catdog (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a pr 600 and several durkee frames, Yes they work, the arms fit like the regular 7 3/4 x 11 3/4 frame, no problems, except the machines does not know the boundries, you have to be responsible for the stitching area


----------

